# Wrong temperature



## Toni Marie (Mar 29, 2008)

WOW!!! Thats HOT!!!


----------



## eminart (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, but the humidity is so low out there it probably just feels like 410.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 30, 2008)

haha thats probably the temperature of  the customers of that gas station when they see the gas price


----------



## ScottS (Mar 30, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> haha thats probably the temperature of the customers of that gas station when they see the gas price


 
I filled up today @ $3.13 :thumbdown: BOOOO !!!!!


But hey, as long as its a dry heat. :er:


----------



## haaale (Mar 30, 2008)

3.13 is not bad.

the cheapest in Apex, NC is 3.20


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 30, 2008)

those gas prices make me cry

3.50 by me ='/


----------



## Battou (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol, It's so hot the individual lights in the sign are startin to blow out


----------



## Toni Marie (Mar 30, 2008)

Well there times it feels that hot here but in the winter your dreaming of the Hot summer days. Ya'll should head over to my fuel thread. Gas prices here are 3.25 and up.


----------



## Harmony (Mar 30, 2008)

How much is that per litre? Over here it's about 1.25 CAD per litre....


----------



## Toni Marie (Apr 1, 2008)

It sounds kind of cheap by the liter its about .86 cents.


----------



## Toni Marie (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's another temperature shot. This time its way to cold.


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 2, 2008)

dude in California the gas prices are gonna hit $4 by summer
of course right when i start driving...


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 5, 2008)

Yahoozy said:


> dude in California the gas prices are gonna hit $4 by summer
> of course right when i start driving...



I don't know how it is there, but they've been saying that here since last year, and it's never gotten past 3.40.

Not that that isn't cheap, but still.


----------



## Kawi_T (Apr 6, 2008)

In the $3.40's here in Chicago.  However, I run race gas in my motorcycle at $5.99 a gallon.  A friend of mine races a bike in the AMA Dragbike series.  He buys a 5 gallon can of VP MR9 race fuel for $130.  I guess gas prices are all relative.  In Venezuela I think it is like 18 cents a gallon.  Still not moving to Venezuela.


----------

